# Parent pigeons



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

I have myself a couple who have made nest on my balcony. I have seen a smaller hatched shell and a larger hatched shell. Both which keep getting tucked back underneath the bird. I have not see or heard any babies (wrong term) yet.
My question is, If I have not seen any little ones, is it possible that they did not live and the bird is keeping them warm thinking they will still hatch? Is that stupid? lol AND If that isn't so stupid will the bird eventually give up and abandon the nest?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Smirky, if you see empty shells and an adult bird sitting tight on the nest, then in all likelihood, you will have hatchling(s) under the adult. They will not make any real noise for a few weeks and you may get to catch a glimpse of them as the parents exchange sitting duties. In a few more days, as they grow, they will become more visible even with an adult on them.

Karyn


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh thank you so much Karyn. 

That's good news. I have seen them switch off a couple times but no movement or anything.
I have a nest right in front of my patio window so it will be neat to watch.

Thanks for the info. I try to read about it but I have concentration problems so I don't always retain much info.

I have a couple pictures and some boring video. Maybe I will put it up one of these days. Maybe if/when I see those babies.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

If you wanted to do a kind thing for them (you may already be doing this) you could provide a dish of wild bird seed and water where they could see it, this will make things quite a bit easier for them and make sure their young are well nourished.

Karyn


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

I thought of doing this before but I didn't want to encourage them to keep nesting here after this time. I'm assuming that once they have done it already they will keep coming back so I will pick up some seed tomorrow. I really like pigeons, I just don't like the little treats they leave behind...everywhere.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, the female will sit the nest the majority of the time. You're right, whether you provide food or not, they will make nests again in the future. If fact, there is a chance in about two weeks they will start another nest and lay eggs again, so be prepared for this. If this happens what you can do is bring the eggs in and hard boil them, cool down until just warm and replace them in the nest, before they have a chance do develop. This way you will not have another set of baby pigeons on your balcony. Once they raise their young, and they leave the nest, you can decide if you want to clean everything up, which will help dissuade them from raising more young at your place.

Karyn


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh boy, well I was hoping as soon as these babies left I could get out there and clean up the pigeon droppings and move things around a bit. As soon as they are gone and it quits snowing I will try that and hope it dissuades them. Maybe I will let my cat hang out there once the babies leave.
I could never boil the eggs. I do it with chicken eggs but I would feel like I was stealing her babies. lol


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Smirky said:


> I could never boil the eggs. I do it with chicken eggs but I would feel like I was stealing her babies. lol


Smirky, this is exactly what many of us here do with our own bird's eggs, as if we did not do this, or replace them with fake eggs once laid, we would have far too many birds to be able to look after right. I can assure you if done within a day or two of the hen laying the second egg, they lay two - the first, then 48 hours later - the second, there will be no harm done, as there will be no real formation of life inside at this time. It's up to you, just wanted to explain doing this is pretty normal routine and it will help get your balcony cleared up quicker.

Karyn


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, that is what you should do. let the babies grow up and fledge, let the parents tend to them, and keep an eye on their development yourself. IF the parents lay a second pair of eggs, let the mom lay both; then you can take those and either replace with wooden Pigeon eggs, or what I do is actually freeze them for 12 hours, w/i a couple of days of them being layed, one at a time (so they keep sitting what they think to be the one 'good' egg) then take them out and let them thaw to warm and replace. 

This will, as Dobato notes, be a win-win. You are not cruelly removing their roosting place, you are allowing the existing babies to fledge, and you are also not allowing the Pair to procreate like crazy and inhabit the balcony ad infinitum....


----------



## Smirky (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Dobato and Jaye.

Oh man. lol So I guess by doing this she will think she is keeping "her" eggs warm so as to not have nest after nest of babies but will she just keep sitting there waiting for them to hatch or will she finally give up on them?

And to move their roosting place around. I wasn't going to make it so they couldn't come to my balcony and feel safe anymore I just thought if I made it more open, because now I have it blocked off with cardboard and stuff to make it more hidden so the nest is out of sight, if I make it open will they still use the space if the nest would be in view? lol Excuse my stupid questions, I really no nothing about birds except that the bigger ones bite really hard. 

Could I find fake pigeon eggs at a pet store?

When the babies fledge (?) lol will they come back? Just for a bit?

On another note I saw at least one little guy. All yellow with a large brown beak lol I have yet to catch them when they are switching to see if there are two or not or more(?). 

I got them birdseed now too. I have to remember to check the water early morning because it freezes over night but they are loving the bird seed so that's good.

I keep trying to get video and almost had a good shot of the baby half way out but just as I went to get my camera she grabbed it and gave it a yank back under her (that's what it looked like anyway).
It's so funny looking. lol It looks like half pigeon half crocodile because of it's beak. Ugly in a cute way.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Smirky, we either boil the eggs, or replace them with fakes for two main reasons, one so that we don't bring pigeons that are not want into our lofts and two, because if we just simply removed the eggs, the hen would just soon lay more, and by letting her sit eggs that will not hatch for the 18 day incubation period, it gives her body time to recover from laying the eggs, hence does not depleted her body by having her lay again too soon.

They will fledge at 6-8 weeks and may hang around for a bit because this will be "home" and you may just turn out to welcome seeing them around. You can still have them all hang around if you like, but by cleaning up any boxes, planters or other places where they could build a nest you will make it so they most likely will seek another place, just watch for them bringing twigs and such to build a nest and remove them is they do.

Yes, they can be the cutest little things, I am glad you are enjoying having them around and get to see them grow.

Karyn


----------

